

Self hosting decision - romario

Hi guys, I'm working on a Webapp with Java back end, could you please advise about hosting solution.<p>I just saw yc startups hosting decisions for 2010, and almost none is self hosted, is there a particular reason for this?<p>Is it worth it to self host to save some cash since I'm not funded (yet I hope :)) regarding the time it consumes, besides I'm no sys admin master.
Thanks for your help
======
spravtek
There's many options for hosting, you could run a virtual machine running a
web server, you could use Amazon web services (they have a free instance for 1
year, enough for testing) ... If you really want to host yourself, the virtual
machine might be an interesting option. You can download a ready made instance
(eg. Bitnami instances) and use VMware player to run it) ... If that's too
complicated you can find much easier solutions where everything is readily
configured but mostly they cost you money.

~~~
romario
Thanks for your answer, but actually I wanted to have an opinion or feedback
on using Amazon EC or GoDaddy and similar over self hosting.

Basically is it really not recommended to self host at the beginning to stay
focused on the product, or does it worth it in order to save some cash.

